# Clubman



## vzipper (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey all!

I could use some advice. I have a 20 mi (short way) 25+ (long way) round trip commute to work which I have tried on both my hardtail mtb and my Cervelo Soloist. I really would like to start commuting by bike to work more and while both of my bikes get the job done...I've been eyeing a Raleigh Clubman the LBS has sitting on their floor.

At $1100 its not cheap but it sure is a sweetheart. Took it for a few rides down the street and I know I would love it. It has a pretty nice steel frame that is quite comfortable AND a Brooks saddle - but, it has really low end Shimano spec components and Freedom wheels (I have no idea who they are??) Its relatively new, but does anyone have any experience on this bike? I'd be using it as an "all arounder" and commuter - but just curious if you guys think this ride is worth the price. 

Additional note - the shop swapped the original spec Brooks Swift saddle for a B17 off of a Raleigh One Way for a past customer. I have no qualms with the B17 but would kinda like to have the Swift that its supposed to come with - any thoughts??

Thanks for the help!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

If you're not getting the Swift then get at least a $100 discount to make up for the diff in cost between the Swift and the B17.

REI sells the Clubman for $1099. They're also offering a 20% discount til the end of the month. You get the Swift too...


----------



## vzipper (Sep 16, 2007)

I just about jumped for joy when I saw a possible 20% off! Unfortunately - that discount only applies to their Novara line of bikes....checked the website - and spoke to a sales rep. :mad2:


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

shoot. I thought you were thinking about commuting on an old Raleigh 3 speed Clubman. That would be really cool.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

FWIW-

I'm putting this build together for my wife. She liked the looks of the Clubman, but I wanted wider gearing and more tour/commute/rano options, which I think a built Surly CrossCheck will give here.

Here's the parts spec:

Frame/Fork: Surly CrossCheck, Black, size 52.
Headset: FSA Pig (silver, cheap, quality)
Stem: Polished Silver no-name
Bars: Nitto Noodle 42cm, silver
Tape: Cinelli Cork, black
Levers: Tektro R200A, silver/black
Brakes: Tektro Oryx Cantilevers, silver
Wheels: WTB Dual Duty 32H black rims, silver spokes, Deore Hubs
Tires: Panaracer RibMo 700x32c
BB: TruVativ Square Taper 63x113m
Crankset: Sugino XD 600, silver, 26/36/46, 170mm
Chain: SRAM PC-951 9 spd
Cassette: SRAM PG-950 11x32
F. Der.: ??? (whatever I can find at the co-op)
R. Der.: Shimano Deore Long Cage, Black
Shifters: Dia-Compe Bar-End, Friction, Silver
Saddle: VeloOrange Leather, black, shaped like Brooks Swallow
Seatpost: Kalloy Laprade, silver
Pedals: Ritchey SPD or MKS silver clip/strap pedals
Cages: VeloOrange Stainless, polished silver

I'll be in to it for right around $1,100...roughly the cost of the Clubman, maybe less without tax.

If you found some decent deals on lightly used parts (like wheels), you might be able to come in cheaper. She wanted all "new" parts though, and wanted the silver/black asthetic, so there you go.

You might also want to check out building a Kogswell.

2009 prices were set a bit high in my opinion given the weak dollar back when the manufacturers were speccing things out...but you can now get great deals on parts kits and find some good sales allowing you to build exactly the bike you want for a little less than retail.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Reynolds531 said:


> shoot. I thought you were thinking about commuting on an old Raleigh 3 speed Clubman. That would be really cool.


that's some nice fender coverage.


----------



## punchy (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone know the rear spacing on the Clubman ? I cant seem to find the specs anywhere ! 

Im hoping its 132.5mm


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

punchy said:


> Does anyone know the rear spacing on the Clubman ? I cant seem to find the specs anywhere !
> 
> Im hoping its 132.5mm


Late to the party but it's 130mm.


----------

